# Tilly ILL (possible meningitis) 😥



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
Well I'm just back from the vets with Tilly. 
I noticed on thurs night that she seem to be walking with her head titled a bit. I thought It was her ears acting up again so i checked them and one was a small bit red. 
On the fri morn I brought her to the vets and it was the nurse only there. She had a look and said she thought there was a build up starting in the ears, 

I brought Tilly for a walk that afternoon but she was getting tired very quickly. And panting a lot. 
When I got her home I noticed she was a bit unsteady on her hind legs and head was hanging low. (put it down to sore ears)

This morning I called back to the vet for the ear cleaner and they left a note that they weren't keen on putting her back on steroids and see how this goes. (also wanted me to book her in next week for allergy testing) 

In the space If 2hours Tilly went down hill fast. 

1.had no energy 
2. Was walking on her tippy toes
3.head held low
4. Panting
5. Very stiff neck. And when called looked out of the corner of eyes, 
6. Thirsty
7.unsteady on her hind legs. 
8. Lying limp in back for the car. 

I went straight to the vet.s. 

After the vet investing he totally agreed with everything I was saying but thought that she might have hurt her neck and injected her with a non- steroid anti inflammatory.

I asked him about meningitis and told him out the experience that a few on here were having. 

He hasn't ruled it out but didn't want to jump the gun. 

So he has sent me home with bed rest for Tilly. Anti inflammorties and has her booked in for blood tests at 10.30am on Monday morning for the allergies. 

But he's on call all weekend and if there is no improvement in Tilly by Monday morning he's going to do a spinal tab. 

Fingers crossed it is just a injured neck. (some how I'm not to convinced) 😣😣😣😣


Jeanie x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Poor Tilly! We will keep our fingers crossed that it is only a little neck sprain. Hopefully she gets some rest and is back to herself soon.

Lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Scarlett x 


Jeanie x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry she is so ill, it must be so scary. Fingers crossed she gets well really quickly and does not have meningitis.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear Tilly's not feeling herself ... Fingers crossed its nothing too serious xx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Poor Tilly and Jeanie! So hope the weekend goes better. We're all hoping for you.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry that Tilly is poorly! I hope it is not serious Jeanie and will be keeping everything crossed that she makes a good recovery. :hug:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no not poor Tilly! Really hoping everything is OK Jeanie. x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor Tilly - hope it turns out to be stiff neck only. Bless her


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jean, so sorry to hear this. I strongly urge you not to wait until Monday. Tilly's symptoms have an all to familiar feel to Obi and if it is meningitis then waiting is the worst thing you can do. Does Tilly have a high temperature? If I were in your shoes I would insist on a blood test right now. If the results show high white blood cell count then it's not just a neck injury. My vet made the same mistake and I had to push hard to get Obi the right treatment. I'm sorry to scare you but what if it is meningitis....

Sadly I know of a cockapoo who lost their battle against it because of long term damage caused by undiagnosed meningitis. Getting steroid treatment right away is key to good chances of full recovery. Keeping everything crossed for you and if you would like to chat I'll pm you my details. 

Clare xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - I am so sorry to read about Tilly but please do as Clare (Obi) has said and not wait any longer for treatment. Beau had exactly the same symptoms as Tilly and I took her the same day to our vets who then referred her to the Dick White Referrals in Newmarket where they put her steroids immediately. She has a form of undiagnosed meningitis (Clare can explain better than me as knows more on this subject) but she definitely had it. She is still on steroids but as from Monday it is only for two days a week but has made an excellent recovery so far due to the fact she was treated immediately so hasn't suffered any side effects (touch wood)! I too know about the Cockapoo that Clare mentioned and she was left without steroids for a period of time and then put on them but unfortunately it was too late and she lost her fight of life last week. When I read about Tilly (soft spot as looks so much like Beau) I text Clare immediately to ask her to read your post and comment as I would hate for Tilly to get worse. Please insist on her receiving tests now and not Monday as time is crucial in the treatment of meningitis. Big hugs to you x

P.S. I should have said that if it turns out to be nothing more than a sore neck then all well and good but only testing her will you know immediately and not all vets realise the urgency in getting the correct treatment for meningitis. x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Jean, so sorry to hear this. I strongly urge you not to wait until Monday. Tilly's symptoms have an all to familiar feel to Obi and if it is meningitis then waiting is the worst thing you can do. Does Tilly have a high temperature? If I were in your shoes I would insist on a blood test right now. If the results show high white blood cell count then it's not just a neck injury. My vet made the same mistake and I had to push hard to get Obi the right treatment. I'm sorry to scare you but what if it is meningitis....
> 
> Sadly I know of a cockapoo who lost their battle against it because of long term damage caused by undiagnosed meningitis. Getting steroid treatment right away is key to good chances of full recovery. Keeping everything crossed for you and if you would like to chat I'll pm you my details.
> 
> Clare xxx


Hi Claire. 
I was hoping you would be on line. 😄
The funny thing about it is that he checked her temp and I think that's why he didn't want to jump the gun cause he said her temp was normal. 
He gave her a injection with a anti inflammorty and since coming home she has slept for around 3 hours and seems a bit brighter. 
She is looking or food which I think is a good thing. 
I was reading obi's symptoms and thankfully Tilly isn't drooling and eyes are back a bit bright. She is able to go up and down the stairs. (not as steady as before) 
Tilly has only stopped steroids 2weeks ago and he said to me that cause she is so young that he doesn't want to overload her as she reacted so bad to the last lot. 😢
I'm really confused. 




Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Hello - I am so sorry to read about Tilly but please do as Clare (Obi) has said and not wait any longer for treatment. Beau had exactly the same symptoms as Tilly and I took her the same day to our vets who then referred her to the Dick White Referrals in Newmarket where they put her steroids immediately. She has a form of undiagnosed meningitis (Clare can explain better than me as knows more on this subject) but she definitely had it. She is still on steroids but as from Monday it is only for two days a week but has made an excellent recovery so far due to the fact she was treated immediately so hasn't suffered any side effects (touch wood)! I too know about the Cockapoo that Clare mentioned and she was left without steroids for a period of time and then put on them but unfortunately it was too late and she lost her fight of life last week. When I read about Tilly (soft spot as looks so much like Beau) I text Clare immediately to ask her to read your post and comment as I would hate for Tilly to get worse. Please insist on her receiving tests now and not Monday as time is crucial in the treatment of meningitis. Big hugs to you x
> 
> P.S. I should have said that if it turns out to be nothing more than a sore neck then all well and good but only testing her will you know immediately and not all vets realise the urgency in getting the correct treatment for meningitis. x


Hi Ali. 
Thanks for response. I'm just after contacting the vets just waiting in a call back. 
I'm just worried if I push for the blood tests that there will be no one to test it till Monday and I'll still be left waiting. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi's fever and drooling took few days to develop from the very first symptom which was yelping from what we thought was a neck injury. 

Do you think your vet could do a blood test before Monday as this will show up any high blood cell counts that show the immune system is working over time. This symptom wouldn't occur if it is genuine neck injury. When I first took Obi to the vet he was given pain killer and anti-inflammatory shots and they didn't help at all. He just got progressively worse as time went on. A lot of vets are very cautious with steroids and for good reason but my view is that they are the first line of treatment if it is meningitis and why not try them to see if they help. The effect of the steroids is noticeable within 24 hours. If there is no improvement then discontinue. I'm just worried that if you wait and it is meningitis then she could have some serious long term damage or worse. I think I just got to Obi in time (after 3 days of misdiagnosis) but others have not been so lucky because of vets reluctance. I did have to push my vet hard and I'm glad I did. If Tilly is not improving in the next 24 hours then definitely call your emergency vet cover and get that blood test done, they can then see from there whether to do a spinal tap. Ali's Beau was not officially diagnosed with meningitis but was treated with steroids immediately by her local vet because he suspected it. Her recovery has been amazing and much quicker than Obi's. No doubt Ali will fill you in. 

I'd rather be cautious and wrong then take a risk that could affect Tilly in the long term.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Jeanie, just to say that we are thinking of you and Tilly and keeping everything crossed that she gets well soon. Good luck!! xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh gosh, poor Tilly, hope she soon recovers, love and woofs


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
I'm just after leaving a message on the emergency line for the vet to ring me ASAP. 
Yer dead right it's better to be safe than sorry. 
Will keep ye posted. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok vet has phoned back and said that be could do the blood test tonight but it's pointless. As lab won't open till Monday for results. 
He has advised me to see it through the night and it she gets anyway worse to ring him and he' ll do bloods first thing tomorrow to have them ready for lab on Monday and if she had got any worse that he will introduce the steroid tomorrow regardless. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I really hope that we are proved wrong and that it is just an injured neck but as you have said it is better to be safe than sorry. Beau's symptoms were similar to Obi's but as she was treated the same day she didn't get any worse so didn't have the drooling but she did look out of the side of her eyes, pant a lot, not bend her head but she could get up and down steps to start with. Hopefully your vet will investigate more for you x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Ok vet has phoned back and said that be could do the blood test tonight but it's pointless. As lab won't open till Monday for results.
> He has advised me to see it through the night and it she gets anyway worse to ring him and he' ll do bloods first thing tomorrow to have them ready for lab on Monday and if she had got any worse that he will introduce the steroid tomorrow regardless.
> 
> 
> Jeanie x



That's great news Jean - fingers crossed for tomorrow and big but gentle hugs to Tilly x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Ok vet has phoned back and said that be could do the blood test tonight but it's pointless. As lab won't open till Monday for results.
> He has advised me to see it through the night and it she gets anyway worse to ring him and he' ll do bloods first thing tomorrow to have them ready for lab on Monday and if she had got any worse that he will introduce the steroid tomorrow regardless.
> 
> 
> Jeanie x


Well that's good news Jean because he's listening to your concern. If she continues to decline you have a course of action now rather than wait till Monday. I hope she doesn't and that we are all over-reacting but I've learnt from experience of quite a few Cockapoos getting this condition and they can't speak for themselves so we have to speak up for them. Fingers crossed for a good night for Tilly. Do keep us posted and let us know how she is in the morning. Sending lots of :hug:


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thinking of you - hope you both manage to get a good night's sleep x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Jean . . I am a nurse and I totally agree with Clare!! I know this hit quickly and its the weekend, but you have keenly picked up on the classic signs of meningitis. I think better to be happy wrong than not! Praying angels blessings on Tilly, shes one of my favorites! Such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jean, it's good your vet is listening to your concerns. I hope you both have a good night. :hug: for you and a little kiss for Tilly.

Sue x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope Tilly is ok, so glad you are keeping in close contact with your vet and he's listening to you. Sound advice from Clare.

Wishing Tilly well.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

What is happening to all our lovely dogs.....poor Tilly...I really hope she is ok, thanks to members sharing their stories we can at least be aware of what to look out for and seek timely advice and medication. Do keep us all posted Jeannie , I will certainly be thinking of you xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all yer lovely posts and advice. 
Tilly is snoozing at the end of my bed where she will stay for the night. 
She randomly wakes and tries to play with their soft ball but falls back to sleep within a few mins. 
I will be keeping a very close eye on her and any change I will be ringing the vet. 

Will keep ye all posted. 

Tilly gives a big WOOOOF x 


Jeanie x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Poor tilly xx 

You must be so worried, I really hope it's not meningitis... I hope she picks up by the morning... Please keep us updated xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Will be thinking of you and Tilly tonight and keepong everything crossed that she improves. Sending love and hugs to you both. xxx


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Lots of love hugs and positive thinking for you and the gorgeous Tilly xxxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Sending love and hugs xxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed Tilly is better in the morning. Sorry to hear of yet another cockapoo potentially suffering from meningitis.

Xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just a quick update. It's 2.36am and Tilly has been up for a bit of food and water and toilet break. She has come back to bed with me and all she wants to do is play ball. 😃


Jeanie x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Jeanie, I am sorry to hear Tilly is poorly and glad to see she has picked up a bit. 
I hope she continues to improve!
I will just say though that even if she shows big improvement to still not right off meningitis as the symptoms can improve slightly with other treatments like antibiotics and non steroidal anti inflamatories but IF it is men. it will come back.
Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Thinking of you both. Big gentle hugs being sent to both of you. Xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just a quick update

Tilly seems way brighter today .Got up this morning for her usual routine. Went down the stairs (on her own. ) Had breakfast and water. Was panting a bit durning the night. (but also wanted to play ball) 
Thought she looked a bit more steady on her feet today but neck is still a bit stiff. She can eat her food from bowl on the floor. 
Will remain to keep a close eye on her and any change will ring the vet. 

Thanks again for all yer lovely posts x 




Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry. Ment to say even if she continues to improve for the rest of the day I will still be getting her tested in the morning for meningitis. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news Jeanie! Hope Tilly continues to improve! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jean, so glad to read Tilly is improving  Good news

Yes, still do go ahead with the blood test on Monday and if the symptoms persist or get worse push for thorough meningitis testing. This will probably include a spinal tap which unfortunately can be expensive as most vet surgeries will have to refer to a vet hospital for this. Check your insurance covers this. 

Meningitis and auto immune conditions can be so tricky to diagnose. I've experienced with Obi and seen in other dogs the condition comes and goes and they have flare ups and subside until a major immune system attack occurs. If left untreated for too long this is where long term damage to organ and body functions can occur. I'm positive Obi had flare ups on at least two occasions before his big collapse at 6 months old. He's had one more since but I spotted it immediately and he improved within 24 hours as soon as he went back on the steroids.

Fingers crossed for Tilly. You're doing a great job for her Jean :twothumbs: . Keep a close eye on her and don't be afraid to push your vet if you need to.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - I am so pleased that Tilly has improved but please do as Clare has said and get her tested. Beau was spayed last August and got an infection. We took her to the vets and they gave her an antibiotic injection which caused her to yelp in pain and then she started to get the symptoms of meningitis but because she was on a high dose of antibiotics this "cured" her as Karen has said but then earlier this year she started to get the same symptoms again and that was when my vet saw her and said she had meningitis. As Clare has said testing isn't cheap but it is better to be sure she hasn't got it. Beau was in hospital for a week and was very ill - the tests didn't prove she had meningitis as this too can occur but the head of the hospital who is an expert in his field is positive she had it. As you know steroids aren't great but better than the alternative. I really hope we are proved wrong as love Tilly and would like nothing more than to find out she has a sore neck which of course could be the case. We will keep our fingers crossed too and hope she continues to improve :hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million Clare and Ali for yer informative advice. 

Yes I have insurance I'm just going to check it there to see if it will cover the spinal tab. 
Is there any cons to having this test. ( Like side effects)


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our insurance for Beau is around £4000 (I thought it was £7000 but got it wrong) and her spinal tap, stay in hospital for a week plus all meds came to just under £2000 so if you have insurance above this then it will definitely cover it financially. I have text Clare to see if she knows of any side effects as I don't think there are. I am not 100% sure if they are anaesthetised as they did say about doing this with Beau but she also had an MRI so it could have been for this and she would have needed to be kept still. Some of what they were saying is a bit of a blur as we were in shock. Beau is charging around like a puppy again as only on steroids for 2 days a week


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Our insurance for Beau is around £4000 (I thought it was £7000 but got it wrong) and her spinal tap, stay in hospital for a week plus all meds came to just under £2000 so if you have insurance above this then it will definitely cover it financially. I have text Clare to see if she knows of any side effects as I don't think there are. I am not 100% sure if they are anaesthetised as they did say about doing this with Beau but she also had an MRI so it could have been for this and she would have needed to be kept still. Some of what they were saying is a bit of a blur as we were in shock. Beau is charging around like a puppy again as only on steroids for 2 days a week


Thanks Ali. Ya they said that she would be under general anistectic. 
Are y paying £4000
In total per year. Just looking at my premium there and it's only €162 per year. I'm covered up to 4000€ vet fees. 

Awh delighted beau is doing well. It's so sad when there sick. You would feel So helpless. 

Well tilly is still playing with her ball at the end of the bed. Lol
Thanks again. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly just popped in to say thanks for all yer posts. I'm feeling a bit better x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Jean - love the photo of Tilly as just a bigger version of Beau  

My post wasn't very clear.... I meant that Beau is covered for up to £4000 in vets fees etc per year. I used to pay £17.40 per month but since claiming the renewal price was £20 but I have to stay with the company I am with as they now continue to pay for Beau's treatment though £20 isn't too bad in England and they do pay the fees direct to the vets if a large amount which is a lifesaver for me. 

What is it with Cockapoos and balls? Beau has 3 that she plays with as they are her favourite toy though none of the squeakers in them any more as she splits the balls so we have to take them out! 

Hope Tilly continues to improve and you get some clear answers soon x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Jean - love the photo of Tilly as just a bigger version of Beau
> 
> My post wasn't very clear.... I meant that Beau is covered for up to £4000 in vets fees etc per year. I used to pay £17.40 per month but since claiming the renewal price was £20 but I have to stay with the company I am with as they now continue to pay for Beau's treatment though £20 isn't too bad in England and they do pay the fees direct to the vets if a large amount which is a lifesaver for me.
> 
> ...


Oh. Skitten. Was wondering. Thought 4000£ for the year was a bit pricy to pay alright. Lol. 

Ya she has this small ball from day one (squeak) also gone. But loves throwing it in the air with her paws while lying on her back. Lol. Little messer. 

Will keep ye posted x 


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh love that photo of Tilly ... xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear Beau is picking up and I hope this continues. Lovely photo of her, she is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Tilly. Crossing my fingers that she recovers soon 

Eleanor


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I also love that pic of Tilly - look at her lovely curls! - She really know how to pose! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear Tilly is feeling brighter....

Question for Clare /Ali.... is there a 'typical' age to get meningitis??? I could be wrong but most of the dogs who have suffered from it seem to have been around the year old mark??


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Glad to hear Tilly is feeling brighter....
> 
> Question for Clare /Ali.... is there a 'typical' age to get meningitis??? I could be wrong but most of the dogs who have suffered from it seem to have been around the year old mark??



Clare may be able to answer that better than me Colin but most that I know are 6 months and older. Beau first became ill after her spay when she was almost 7 months and was treated with antibiotics as she had an infection and when the nurse injected the antibiotics into her neck she yelped in pain and then later that day her neck was stiff and she became worse but I think the antibiotics masked it until she got really ill at a year old. I think that it is the Cocker Spaniel side of the family that they get it from as know of 4 Cocker Spaniels locally that are all recovering and are roughly the same age as Beau


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad to hear Tilly is feeling a bit better. Thanks Jeanie for the updates.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Jean for the updates, Tilly is a beautiful girl. It must be so reassuring for you to have advice from Clare and Ali on here.

I hope Tilly continues to feel better.

Sue xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

phew, glad to hear she is picking up a bit more, keep going Tilly get better soon x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Glad to hear Tilly is feeling brighter....
> 
> Question for Clare /Ali.... is there a 'typical' age to get meningitis??? I could be wrong but most of the dogs who have suffered from it seem to have been around the year old mark??





Ali79 said:


> Clare may be able to answer that better than me Colin but most that I know are 6 months and older. Beau first became ill after her spay when she was almost 7 months and was treated with antibiotics as she had an infection and when the nurse injected the antibiotics into her neck she yelped in pain and then later that day her neck was stiff and she became worse but I think the antibiotics masked it until she got really ill at a year old. I think that it is the Cocker Spaniel side of the family that they get it from as know of 4 Cocker Spaniels locally that are all recovering and are roughly the same age as Beau


From my research it most commonly occurs between 4months and 2 years and it appears to affect some breeds more than others. It's quite common in Beagles and one of the Beagle breed clubs is conducting research in to possible genetic links. Obi was only 6 months when he had his main illness which is why I sometimes feel sad that he lost most of puppyhood


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am sure it has been a long weekend for you Jean. Hoping all is well tomorrow and Tilly keeps on getting better. We are all rootin' for you and the wee girl.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only just caught up with this thread - so sorry to hear you've had such a scary weekend Jeanie. I'm so pleased Tilly is feeling better today.


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Tilly is not well :hug:, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you....keep us posted.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all. 
Just a quick update before we head off to bed for the night. 
Well Tilly has slept for a good bit of the day. When up and about she def seems more steady on her hind legs. 
When my boyfriend came home she greeted him by standing on her hind legs and tail going 90. (her usual) 
And spent about a Half a hour playing with him. 😄
Her appetite seems to have increased. 
I was checking her over earlier and I noticed in her bad ear (which was clean going to the vet) was really dirty, like dark clumps of wax. 
The vet did put ear cleaner in there yesterday. Wondering could this be the problem. .?.
As ear problems would cause balance issues and also could be why she couldn't move her neck up (but could move it side to side) 
Fingers crossed it is the cause of the problem. 
Either way I will be getting the bloods done tomorrow and speak to him about the spinal tab. 

Thanks again for all the lovely posts and info 😉










Me go to sleep now. Big day ahead tomorrow xxx 



Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah another lovely photo of Tilly - she is such a pretty girl. As I have said before I really do hope that this is the cause of her problem and that we are being overly cautious but as Clare and I have both had Poos with meningitis we are all to well aware that if left the long term damage can be devastating - we are now being renamed the Meningitis Police lol!! Fingers crossed for a really good outcome for Tilly and sending her big hugs from all of us (plus you of course) xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely photos of Tilly!! Glad to hear that she is feeling a bit better and that you will get some blood tests done tomorrow. I hope that you both have a good sleep tonight and get things straightened out tomorrow - I can't imagine how worried you must be feeling! It does sound like her ear could have had something to do with the whole thing (being off balance, not wanting to play or eat etc.) so that would be wonderful if she will start getting back to herself now. Best of luck tomorrow!

xo Scarlett and Krysten


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Look forward to an update on Tilly when you have more news. Fingers crossed


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

How is Tilly today?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Tilly ,hope she's feeling better soon and you find out what's wrong with her. Donna and Buddy x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all. 
Sorry for late update. 
Well tilly was back to her normal self today. 
Went to vets this morning and she greeted everyone. (unlike last sat)

After the vets examination and me talking to him about the ears he has ruled the ears out. 
He seems to think that she jerked her neck and it pinched a nerve which effected her spinal cord which caused the lack of balance.
He hasnt ruled out meningitis but didnt want to do the spinal tab today as thought it would be to dangerous considering he thinks the spinal cord was damaged. 
He has done blood tests and sent them away. (will ring me when they return). 
In the meantime she is on a course of anti inflammorties and only very short walks with a harness for the next week😒
It's not the best result but at least I have some answers. 
We are just on our way to co Wicklow for a few days where we rented a cottage. It was aimed around tilly so we could go for long walks up the Wicklow mountains but we can't do that now. 

Think she'll enjoy the few days away anyway. 

Thanks again for all your well wishes and posts. Let's hope she's on the road to recovery. 

Jean and Tilly xxx 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah that's good news Jeanie. It sounds like Tilly is much improved and at least you've had the blood tests done for reassurance. I'm sure you'll have a lovely few days away - which is just what you need! x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed that Tilly is definitely on the mend !
Enjoy your break


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jean, I'm glad to hear Tilly is brighter and that you saw the vet today. Sounds like he is looking in to all possibilities, which is good and his advice seems sound enough. Do they do a scan or an x-ray to confirm a spinal cord/nerve injury? I wonder if the blood test results will show something. Given her symptoms....I'm not convinced but then I'm not a vet!  . Guess I'm just uber paranoid!!  In the meantime try to enjoy some time away and keep a close eye on her. Sending lots of {{{{{{{{get well}}}}}}}}}} vibes.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clare , I was think the same as you but did not dare to say it...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think thanks to all of you that have shared your harrowing stories of your dogs suffering this awful illness that we are all much better prepared and aware.
Hopefully the vet is right and this is a neck injury but I am sure that Jeanie will be watching extra closely and at the first sign of anything happening will be beating down the door of her vets demanding treatment. The thing is to push push and push some more if anything does happen. I don't want to scare people but recently there has been a very sad story of this illness costing a young dog her life, a reluctance by vets to start steroid treatment may*possibly* have been a factor in the outcome. so I think armed with the knowledge we have been lucky enough to learn through owners on here will make sure this doesn't happen to ANY other dogs if at all possible.
Enjoy your break Jeanie, fingers crossed for you and Tilly that this is the end of the problem but I would just find out a local vet to where you are staying, just in case.
I am sorry if my post seems over dramatic and scary, that is not my intention. I just want all our fur babies to be safe and healthy.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Jeanie - I agree with everything that both Clare and Karen have said and I am sure that with all the advice we have given you are now armed with knowledge which of course gives power and that if Tilly shows any further signs you will take her to the local vets and express your concerns. I hope you manage to have a lovely break and that Tilly continues to improve. As I have said before I have been very lucky as we have an excellent vet who diagnosed Beau the same day and sent her off for all the proper treatment but unfortunately others have not been as fortunate and although we could be wrong we all just feel that if we push owners into at least asking the right questions that we may save other owners/poos from this awful illness that can be treated if diagnosed and treated properly. 

Sending a big hug to your lovely Tilly  x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning all, 
Reception here not great. 

I'm one step head at the mo ☺have located the local vets and have the number on speed dial on my phone. 
My own vet had mentioned on sat about X-ray on Monday if there was no improvement but never mentioned it yesterday. 
(maybe cause he saw a big improvement!!!!) 

Thanks again. Will keep ye posted x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

All of this waiting must be so hard for you, but I am glad to hear that Tilly is behaving more like herself!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Jeanie, I hope you had/ having a lovely break and that Tilly is well?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was going to post the same as Karen - fingers crossed all is well  x


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have just seen Jeanie's post 'Any Suggestions???' and she has given an update of Tilly on this....thankfully all is well!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Spencer1 said:


> I have just seen Jeanie's post 'Any Suggestions???' and she has given an update of Tilly on this....thankfully all is well!


Thank you Charlotte


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Uh oh sorry guys 

I posted the update on the wrong topic. 
I'll try and copy it there. 

X 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey all. Back in the land of internet coverage. 

Just a update on tilly. 
Got her blood results back and everything came back clear (phew) 

She had a good few days away but was very limited with her walks. Got alot of attention from people passing. 

She's In great form and her balance is back to normal. Will still be keeping an eye on her and she's still to only get small walks for a week. 

Thanks again to everyone for yer brilliant advice. 
Without it I wouldn't have known what signs to look our for 

Thanks again x 


Jeanie 😉<br />
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


Jeanie x


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh no! poor Tilly, hope that she gets better really soon, sending you our love at this very worrying time x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Delighted to hear Tilly is just about back to her old self This thread has been very useful in alerting everyone to the symptoms of the condition. Thanks everyonel for that.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I pray it's not serious poor Tilly. I am saying a little prayer for her and you. Xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jean, good news on the blood test then. How is Tilly doing now, is she fully recovered?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi all. Well I flew out on my summer hols today yo malaga. Missing Tilly so much already 😒

She is back to her usual self thank god. 
Had to take her off the anti inflamorties as she was gagging on them. And gasping with the thrust. 
She's allowed back to normal walks as from wed on so I have my boyfriend under strict instructions to bring her to the woods on wed for a long walk. Lol. 

So glad we had a good result from all this. 


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news Jeanie .. try to enjoy your hols .. I know Tilly will be on your mind constantly but your boyfriend is there for her ...

Love & hugs JoJo xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes good news indeed....and tell your boyfriend to get on the forum if he needs any advice


----------

